# Potty training question



## TuckeredOut (Nov 16, 2018)

I could use some advice. We've been working diligently to get Tucker potty trained. We're using a crate, and he goes outside (using the back door and going to one spot). He had started going to the door sometimes when he needed to go out, and we were feeling encouraged. He is now four months old and is still peeing at least 16 or 18 times a day. For the last two days he has had numerous "accidents", peeing just a small amount in the house, sometimes within 10 or 20 minutes of peeing outside. I called the vet, but they can't see him for four days--and I'm starting to worry that he might have a uti or something. Is this amount of urination normal for a Havanese at this age? Any other thoughts? I appreciate it!


----------



## TuckeredOut (Nov 16, 2018)

Well, my vet just called--the assistant said he wouldn't be able to--so I am feeling much better. There is enough of a possibility that it could be a uti that he is going to put him on Amoxicillin, rather than let it go until my appointment four days from now. Yay!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good to hear! Hope he feels better and stops peeing so much! Poor little guy!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

That doesn’t sound normal, so I would think it’s a UTI. Poor little fella. I hope he’s feeling better soon!


----------



## Geezer (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't know if this will help, but my last two dogs were diabetic Min Pins and the initial symptoms were frequent peeing. This occurred at an older age, 4 & 6, but with blood sugar monitoring and two shots a day, they both lived to 15.


----------



## TuckeredOut (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks, Geezer. Of course, I hope my baby is not diabetic, but it's good to know. If the antibiotic doesn't help by Monday I'll have him at the vet.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I hope the antibiotics help and clear it right up!

My puppy did this and it turned out to be marking. I didn’t recognize it because he didn’t lift his leg. It was very confusing! If I realized it I could have handled it better, but reigning in his freedom and taking him outside the second he did it (whether or not he went potty just a few minutes before) seemed to help. I kept meaning to look up better advice here on the forum, so if it continues you might want to explore here. I know I read some great advice here about it at some point, I just skimmed it because it didn’t click he was marking at the time. 

Also, sometimes even at a year old, if my Hav is in a hurry for breakfast he’ll pee really fast and trot towards the door. When he does that I just pick him up, put him down in a different stop, and tell him to go potty again. He’ll usually do it right away. Of course, this is a result of my poor training in the first place, to let him pee real quick before breakfast when he was a new puppy, because he was a winter puppy and it was SO COLD outside! He sure trained me to get him inside and get him breakfast right away!


----------



## TuckeredOut (Nov 16, 2018)

Hmmm...He's now had four doses of the antibiotic and nothing has changed. Here's an example (I'm writing everything down at this point to show the vet on Monday): At 8:00 am he peed (outside) then drank some water. At 9:55 he drank some more water. At 10:05 he peed outside. At 10:25 he peed a small amount inside on the carpet. I took him right outside--nothing. At 10:45 he peed inside on the hardwood floor. I took him right outside and he peed some more. 

I think I need to stop trying to figure it out and see what the vet says on Monday. :smile2:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

TuckeredOut said:


> I think I need to stop trying to figure it out and see what the vet says on Monday. :smile2:


Great plan, but good for you for keeping track! I think it will be really useful.

Also, when my puppy was marking and I took him out immediately after he peed, he didn't always pee again. I only did it to try and remind him "outside." Corrective teaching is only minimally effective though. When I whisked him outside from an interrupted pee behind a door, I know it was more effective than taking him afterwards. But I'm certain there must be better completely preventative ways to deal with marking, IF that's what it is. I think it's smart to check with your vet! Hopefully it's not medical, or the antibiotic just needs another day or two.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 2, 2018)

I agree, a vet is the right move. If you know someone that is diabetic, you can check her blood sugar yourself using their glucose meter. Since a dog has so much hair, there are only a few places that you can draw blood without a needle. The best one and the least painful, is under the lip. You just roll the lip back, lance and test. There seems to be lots of blood there and very few nerves that cause pain. Good luck, I hope that things work out for the better. :smile2:


----------



## Posey’sMom (Oct 25, 2018)

Posey’s training was going well and then, as you’ve described with Tucker, Posey started having frequent accidents. Fortunately, she had a scheduled appointment for second round of shots so suspected UTI was confirmed early. She was given an oral antibiotic, second round of shots were put off for two weeks. After two weeks, she was still showing signs of infection, Clavamox orally from syringe twice a day. On that follow up visit, Vet thought she may still have UTI and sent a sample out for testing, vet thought maybe she required a more specific treatment. That test showed no infection. It did take more than a few days for the accidents to stop. Hopefully, you will see improvement soon!


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

This all sounds too familiar. Abby started peeing frequently, with accidents, while we were working so hard to housetrain, probably when she was in the 13-14 week range, & had been doing well on training. The first course of antibiotics didn’t really help. Had to start her on something else, & even had to do a follow on that before she got over it. Now at 7 months she takes long pees 5-6 hours apart, & no problem going 9 hours at night. Must be because they are so low to the ground they are more susceptible to getting a UTI when they’re young.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I read somewhere recently that vets don’t usually do cultures, is that true? DS has kidney and bladder issues and has frequent infections and he has started antibiotics at the onset of symptoms and then switched antibiotics before when cultures came back. It makes sense a different antibiotic might be needed if there isn’t an improvement, but sometimes there can seem to be an improvement if the antibiotic falls in an area where the UTI isn’t resistant but another would be better. Is it different for dogs? I know in humans they tend to reserve cultures for complicated UTI’s, but I would think it could be helpful working with an animal that can’t communicate symptoms well. Probably expensive! 

Hope your dog is feeling better!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> This all sounds too familiar. Abby started peeing frequently, with accidents, while we were working so hard to housetrain, probably when she was in the 13-14 week range, & had been doing well on training. The first course of antibiotics didn't really help. Had to start her on something else, & even had to do a follow on that before she got over it. Now at 7 months she takes long pees 5-6 hours apart, & no problem going 9 hours at night. Must be because they are so low to the ground they are more susceptible to getting a UTI when they're young.


With Panda, when she got her second one, the vet mentioned that she had "exceptionally fluffy girly bits" and suggested that I keep that area clipped short, as it was likely to build up bacteria. Once we started doing that... not more UTI's


----------



## mcaguilera (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi, my pup Chica also pees a great deal. I noticed this when she was about 3-4 months old. When she was that young I had her in a playpen lined with a cloth pee pad, with her bed/blanket and food and water. She would drink water and then pee right away. As she's grown she's learned to go potty outside but also inside since I live in a 2nd floor condo and sometimes she cannot wait until I get my coat, boots, glove and hat on (live in Colorado),
She's had a negative urine test so I'm wondering if there's a deeper problem. I guess I'd like to know if others have had this issue with their Havanese pups. Chica is my first Havie, had a black lab before who hardly drank water and was way easier to house train. Yours thoughts are very much appreciated! Thanks, Cristina


----------



## TuckeredOut (Nov 16, 2018)

Just an update on Tucker...he finished the week-long course of Amoxicillin and is definitely urinating less frequently. At one point, before the antibiotics, he would sometimes pee two or three times within the space of 15 or 20 minutes. Fingers crossed, I think he may have had a uti, and we're back on track with the potty training. He is going to the door more and more often when he needs to go out. Yay! (I hope I didn't just jinx it :grin2


----------

